# This is one dirty place



## alvishere (Jun 28, 2012)

Just thought I would share these before and after photos


----------



## ButcherTony (Jun 28, 2012)

good job...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow...big difference.   Was that just from being pressure washed or was it painted too?


----------



## alvishere (Jun 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Wow...big difference.   Was that just from being pressure washed or was it painted too?


Just washed...


----------



## Redbow (Jun 29, 2012)

I hate the mold and dirt that gets on vinyl siding. I pressure wash mine also but I never want another house with it..


----------



## rip18 (Jun 29, 2012)

Somebody got wet cleaning that off...

Great before & after example of a job that I bet took a tall ladder...


----------



## alvishere (Jun 29, 2012)

rip18 said:


> Somebody got wet cleaning that off...
> 
> Great before & after example of a job that I bet took a tall ladder...



actually ,no ladder was used  ....use good chemicals  and soft washed it


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 29, 2012)

alvishere said:


> actually ,no ladder was used  ....use good chemicals  and soft washed it



That's what we do. 

Looks good.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 29, 2012)

Sure made a big difference.

Hoss


----------



## cornpile (Jun 30, 2012)

Lookin good


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 30, 2012)

that side must face north.


----------



## olcowman (Jun 30, 2012)

Was 'Jomax' one of them chemicals?


----------



## gstanfield (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks great! I'd rather wash Vinyl siding than have to repaint...


----------



## alvishere (Jul 2, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Was 'Jomax' one of them chemicals?


I am not a fan of JoMax....I use 12% Sodium hypochlorite along with my personnel blend of detergents.
(depends on what I am cleaning)
   I am able to soft wash from the ground with no ladder using a 11gpm pressure washer and foamers to create suds for clinging so it will have time to work.


----------

